# prewar tread red balloon tires



## rollfaster (Aug 21, 2013)

my 46 bfg leader/dx with the red tires.i really like this look,even with the enamled rims.all i have left to do to this one is find a torpedo light.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 21, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> my 46 bfg leader/dx with the red tires.i really like this look,even with the enamled rims.all i have left to do to this one is find a torpedo light.




Very nice. I honestly like red tires with the enamel rims.. Gives it pop like a white wall


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 22, 2013)

*Red tires*

These are nice. They have high pressure casings,40-65 psi. They ride perfect. This bike almost floats it rides so good. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 22, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> These are nice. They have high pressure casings,40-65 psi. They ride perfect. This bike almost floats it rides so good. Thanks for the compliment.




What brand?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 22, 2013)

*Brand*

They are stamped gt on the sidewall. Don't see any other make. I have the same tires in black and white walls on some of my other bikes, and I love these for their high pressure. My local bike shop sells these as well. I actually bought the red ones on eBay. Love them.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 22, 2013)

Looking good! 
These are great tires...AFAIK the stamping is CST for Cheng Shin Tire, not GT.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 22, 2013)

Those are really nice!  Available from someone on Amazon?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 23, 2013)

The particulars:
Cheng Shin Tire model C241 or CST C-241


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 23, 2013)

*Cool Bike..Value*

Great looking bike.
 I have a chance to buy one very much like the one pictured here, except with a straight bar, in excellent unrestored condition.
 What should I offer the guy?
Here is a picture of the actual bike
 Thanks, Wayne


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 23, 2013)

*That's a nice one.*

I consider myself very lucky that I was able to pick this bike up for 100$.the straightbar your looking at is probably a hornet and a very nice one. If it were me, I would try for 250$. Maybe he will take less. Keep us posted and thanks for the compliment on my bike.


----------

